

Announcing AeroPython - x43b
http://lorenabarba.com/blog/announcing-aeropython/

======
csense
What's interesting is that Python makes the learning process more interactive,
you can easily move points, change parameter values, create multiple sources
and sinks, etc. and instantly see the results.

